# colored mortar



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey guys,

I did a flagstone patio and used crushed granite for the joints. Well, the doggies keep digging in the joints and so I'm going to just mortar the joints. It's an oklahoma flagstone so it's an earthtone color and I think the standard grey colored mortar will be fine but are there colored mortar mixes or is there something to add if I wanted a lighter mortar or even a brown color?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did a flagstone patio and used crushed granite for the joints. Well, the doggies keep digging in the joints and so I'm going to just mortar the joints. It's an oklahoma flagstone so it's an earthtone color and I think the standard grey colored mortar will be fine but are there colored mortar mixes or is there something to add if I wanted a lighter mortar or even a brown color?


Can you post a pic so I can get a better idea?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=248395&highlight=PATIO

I'm going to move the joints a little closer together.

The pic looks redder than what it is due to it being wet at the time I took the pic. The true color is in the 3rd pic before the granite was brushed in.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sanded grout will work for that (hundreds of colors to choose from). It is sold everywhere, Home Depot, etc. Just use a sponge trowel to apply it to the joints. Use a Scotch Brite pad or damp sponge to clean the "haze" off of the tile.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> Sanded grout will work for that (hundreds of colors to choose from). It is sold everywhere, Home Depot, etc. Just use a sponge trowel to apply it to the joints. Use a Scotch Brite pad or damp sponge to clean the "haze" off of the tile.


This isn't tile but flagstone and I'm going to have about 1" to 1 1/2" deep joints and about 1" wide jonts to fill in. I don't think grout will work for this situation but it may.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure why you say grout won't work. It is regularly used in 1/4" and 3/8" joints and is a cement based product. You might want to reinstall some of the crushed granite in the joints or use a backer rod to fill up the depth of the joint so that you don't use so much, but the width of the joint should not be an issue. If you don't need a specific color, you could just use Portland Cement, some fine sandbox sand and make a paste/grout with water and use that. Might be cheaper. But that's just my opinion, I am not a flooring guy by trade, but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express a coupla times.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Ree

Most masonry supply places also have Concrete Color. Several colors are available. For a grout you want a rather poor mix of cement to sand. You need to keep the grout softer than the stone you used. You might even be able to alter the color by the color of the sand used.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Maybe these will work.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...color&langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

MichaelW said:


> Ree
> 
> Most masonry supply places also have Concrete Color. Several colors are available. For a grout you want a rather poor mix of cement to sand. You need to keep the grout softer than the stone you used. You might even be able to alter the color by the color of the sand used.


quickcrete makes a color liquid I found. I used the brown. Mixed it in the water first and then added it to the type s mortar.

Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

ReelBlessed, there is a company in Houston called AHI Masonry Supply that manufactures collored motar that you mixe with sand. Their Brand is called Spectrum and I would recommend their Texas Tan or Caprock Buff for Oklahoma Stone patio.

Be sure and mix it stronger for your walking sufaces. Around 12 shovels of sand per bag of mortar should do it.

Do you have the stones set in mortar already or are they floating in the Granite gravel?

http://www.ahi-supply.com/


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry, looks like you already did the project.

I also see you are in PVille. AHI has an Austin store as well for future reference.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Crow's Nest said:


> Sorry, looks like you already did the project.
> 
> I also see you are in PVille. AHI has an Austin store as well for future reference.


Thanks CN !


----------

